# Wet Floor Mats? 2005 GTi.



## mk4nit (Dec 7, 2004)

I got into my car yesterday morning and noticed a big wet spot on front passenger floor mat and the back passenger floor mat. I also noticed that most of the water was below the mat it's self, not from above. 
I checked for leaks and wet spots around the area but it seemed like it came up from below. I parked the car in reverse uphill, with the rear end of the car at a higher elevation.
























Last night I parked it the same way over night to see if it would happen again. This time only the front passenger seat was wet...the back was dry.
The car is a 2005 1.8 t GTi with R32 bumpers and side skirts...could that be the problem somehow? I noticed that the right side skirt adhesive was coming off a bit.

I've searched forums but couldn't find anything...









Oh and if those pictures didn't work, here they are again (I've never posted a photo before):
http://i5.photobucket.com/albu...1.jpg
http://i5.photobucket.com/albu...2.jpg
http://i5.photobucket.com/albu...3.jpg


----------



## 4690 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: Wet Floor Mats? 2005 GTi. (mk4nit)*

have a sunroof?


----------



## mk4nit (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Wet Floor Mats? 2005 GTi. (vw_love2)*

Yes, but it hasn't been opened in a while and the seals look like they are in good condition. I didn't see any water leaks anywhere in the car but the floor...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 7, 2006)

uhh heater core?


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I think the heater core is on the driver's side of that car...but not sure


----------



## wsucougarx (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: Wet Floor Mats? 2005 GTi. (mk4nit)*

My passat did the same thing. Found out it was the door seal in the curve where the pillar and roof meet together. Albiet was not a big miss but is was dripping in. Same thing happened in my MK2 GTi. With my GTi I had the door brought in closer by adjusting the door latch so the door was sucked in closer. Well the Passat, we ended up selling before I fixed it


----------



## 4690 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: Wet Floor Mats? 2005 GTi. (mk4nit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk4nit* »_Yes, but it hasn't been opened in a while and the seals look like they are in good condition. I didn't see any water leaks anywhere in the car but the floor...

granted i drive a mk3, BUT my car was leaking. wet floor mats, but dry headliner.
the sunroof drains were clogged. i would still clean them out.


----------



## mk4nit (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Wet Floor Mats? 2005 GTi. (vw_love2)*

The door seals all look okay along with the sunroof. Everything but that one spot on the floor is dry...


----------



## 4690 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: Wet Floor Mats? 2005 GTi. (mk4nit)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2804777
best i can offer


----------



## tamevu (Dec 4, 2007)

i had sorta the same issue but it was on my drivers side. they said something about the passage being clogged (i live around a lot of pine needles). it took me $150 to get it fixed. with the DOWN POUR in the pnw lately i couldn't risk "dealing with it."
now my only question is they said i COULD get my carpets dried for $300 -- is this really necessary? i don't want any mildew or anything from the water but $300?


----------



## mk4nit (Dec 7, 2004)

Well, I've never had this happen before...even with last years weather. Seattle has it a little worse than us in portland, but we are still getting our share of rain.
I parked the car on a flat street last night and there was still water coming in. This time it was ONLY on the pack passenger floor mat. It looks like it was coming from directly below the seat near the sides.
I guess my next step is to just get under it and look around?
I've heard there are plugs under the car that can sometimes fall out?


----------



## mk4nit (Dec 7, 2004)

Oh and keep in mind there is NO wetness anywhere but the MIDDLE of the floor mat. 
I've looked at the other pages and they seem to be for sunroof leaks...this one doesn't seem to be like the rest....


----------



## mk4nit (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: (mk4nit)*

I'm not sure if this helps, but after I jacked the car up I noticed a couple of wetspots on the car (it hasn't been moved more than 30 feet in 24 hours).
















I checked the opposite side (the dry side) and it wasn't wet at all. This side is still letting out water...more specifically the part that looks like it's cracked (if it is, it has a twin on the other side).


----------



## giac_logic (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: (mk4nit)*

just cut a little "v" notch in the roof drains. this crap happened to me and soaked my car and now my headliner has stains.


----------



## mk4nit (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: (giac_logic)*

I think it's from the sunroof drains. I put a cup of water down through the sunroof and out came half a cup


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (mk4nit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk4nit* »_I* think it's from the sunroof drains*. I put a cup of water down through the sunroof and out came half a cup









more than likely the issue, they had problems with that...theres a DIY floating around that involves trimming some pieces to allow for better drainage...gimme a minute
edit: here we go;
To permantely solve, cut the nipples off the drain line. On MKIVs, there's 2 drains in the doors and two drains under the rear bumper.


































_Modified by kollisioncourse at 10:32 AM 12/8/2007_


----------



## Racer16 (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: (kollisioncourse)*

check your sun roof drain,like mentioned before. ck your plenum also by the pollen filter housing it might be cracked or plenum might be filled with water.Check your a/c drain also.It has to be one of those 3 i havent really seen anything else besides those 3 culprits.


----------



## mk4nit (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: (Racer16)*

Well i took it into the dealership today, so I'll find out for sure what it is. I have a feeling the tube that takes it from the sunroof to the door drain is leaking.


----------



## dman82 (Dec 12, 2007)

There are water holes in firewall that are stopped up. All you need is take of plastic between windshield and engine, on passenger side there should be an air filter for blower and on both sides of firewall there should be a small hole that water can get thru. All you need to do is take a coat hanger and push it down. That should take care of your problem.


----------



## jhenni29 (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Wet Floor Mats? 2005 GTi. (mk4nit)*

I have the same problem on my 2002 GTi the passenger floor fills with water just like your picture and i read some other forums and they said to check the cabin filter or the drain spot on the firewall


----------

